# Woe to You



## JM (May 16, 2009)

[video=youtube;dS1Ottf6PwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS1Ottf6PwU[/video]


----------



## historyb (May 17, 2009)

Woe!


----------



## PresbyDane (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## JM (May 18, 2009)

My Pastor preached a similar message Sunday,


----------



## Spinningplates2 (May 18, 2009)

Woe to you when you start trashing the Church and compare not only some people but whole Churches and compare them to the Scribes and Pharisee's who conspired and killed our Lord. Even changing the verse to say that some Evangelicals travel the world to make a convert but end up making him twice the son of a devil as the teachers. Please, I think someone is a little full of themselves. That verse was Christ talking to evil people that ended up killing Him, not our Brothers in the Lord.

Do some people need to be more bold? Sure they do but this is could also be a case of Mark Driscoll saying, "Boy God, I'm sure glad I'm not like those weak Christians! I'm bold and I'm really proud of it."


----------



## JM (May 18, 2009)

I didn't see it like that...I could be wrong and often am...


----------

